# Christmas Crackers



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Q. How do you start a bear race?
A. Ready, teddy , go.

Q. Why did the jelly baby go to school?
A. Because it wanted to be a smartie.

Q. What's sweet and swings through the jungle?
A. Tarzipan.

Q. Why can't you play cards in the jungle?
A. There are too many cheetahs.

Q. What lives in the bottom of the sea and shivers?
A. A nervous wreck.

BU BUM and a Merry Christmas to you all.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Pull the other one :wink:

Q... How do you start a pudding race?
A... Say go!

Q... Can a lady with a wooden leg change a pound note?
A... No she can't - because she's only got half a knicker!

Thought you might recognise them Joe!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

tony the tiger and two from the rice crispies gang have been murdered police think a serial killer ois on the loose


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sure these jokes will seem a lot funnier after some more of this Glenmorangie single malt whisky  :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How's it going? Finished the bottle yet  ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very good:lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> How's it going? Finished the bottle yet  ?


No chance  , I didn't realise the bottle was so big.

Its really nice though   , cheers John [smiley=cheers.gif] .


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Better to have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy! Yes it's a wee bit bigger - not to be finished in one go! 
Glad you like it :wink: 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

